# Mirror over breaker box?



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 16, 2010)

I knew the breaker box was in the living room, it had been awhile since I had done the rough-in inspection, "Hey where's the breaker box? It's behind the mirror!" Oh! They took two sheet rock screws out of the frame, wa la! there she is.

Can you cover a breaker box (service panel) with any thing, how bout a mirror on hinges or a mirror screwed to the wall. I have seen an oak cabinet door hinged with frame in a few basement finish projects before.

E3901.6 Access, where else?


----------



## raider1 (Aug 16, 2010)

Overcurrent devices are required to be readily accessible. (See 240.24(A) NEC and E3705.7 2009 IRC)

The definition of readily accessible requires that the breakers be capable of being reached quickly for operation, renewal, or inspections with requiring those to whom ready access is requisite to climb over or remove obstacles or to resort to portable ladders or so forth.

So if the mirror is screwed to the wall the panel would not be readily accessible. If on the other hand it is just hung like a picture over the panel I see no issue.

Chris


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks, raider1,

Not on the 2009IRC yet, but did see the 240.24 (a) eariler while in the book. Just was'nt sure if it was defined, but this will do.

Pc1


----------



## GHRoberts (Aug 16, 2010)

raider1 said:
			
		

> The definition of readily accessible requires that the breakers be capable of being reached quickly for operation, renewal, or inspections ...


So never approve a breaker box in a basement where the basement door can be locked.

Never approve a breaker box in an electrical closet that can be locked.


----------



## Yankee (Aug 16, 2010)

No to having to remove screws


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 17, 2010)

GHRoberts said:
			
		

> So never approve a breaker box in a basement where the basement door can be locked.Never approve a breaker box in an electrical closet that can be locked.


Commentary from the 08 NECHB;



> The definition of readily accessible does not preclude the use of a locked door for service equipment or rooms containing service equipment, provided those for whom ready access is necessary have a key (or lock combination) available. For example, 230.70(A)(1) and 230.205(A) require service-disconnecting means to be readily accessible. However, 230.205(A) was revised for the 2008 Code to permit overhead or underground primary distribution systems on services of over 600 volts, nominal on private property to have a disconnecting means that is not readily accessible.Section 225.32 requires that feeder disconnecting means for separate buildings be readily accessible. A commonly used, permitted practice is to locate the disconnecting means in the electrical equipment room of an office building or large apartment building and to keep the door to that room locked to prevent access by unauthorized persons. Section 240.24(A) requires that overcurrent devices be so located as to be readily accessible.


----------



## Dr. J (Aug 17, 2010)

Multi-turn Phillips head lock?


----------

